# XP-L Neutral in Quark 1 X AA?



## recDNA (May 9, 2015)

Does anybody here mod Quark ti with neutral XP-L? My titanium quarks are beautiful shelf queens but would be so much nicer with neutral XP-L. I know people have done it. There was even one for sale a while ago. I just don't know if it is too labor intensive to be affordable?

I also have a quark ti modified with 3 mode Shiningbeam 1.4 amp 3.7 - 4.2 volt driver. I wonder if an XP-L could be easily installed on this board? Thanks for your input.


----------



## reppans (May 9, 2015)

Here's an N219A mod, should the same as swapping in an XPL .







I also have a high voltage 2xCR123 Ti that I'm planning on modding (actually closer to Lego-ing) with a later model OEM NW low voltage XML driver. I'll primarily run it on a 2500mah 16650, but still be able to run anything CR123 or AA sized (with DIY spacers from my wallet).... this my favorite battery config. 

The original Ti driver is PWM, so it has to go. I'm just going to swap the Ti bezel over onto the LV NW XML pill/driver. This will leave a 1/2" black section on the head of an otherwise all Ti light, but what the heck, it'll be unique.


----------



## recDNA (May 9, 2015)

sounds like nice mod.


----------



## recDNA (May 10, 2015)

I don't see the half inch black section you spoke of?


----------



## reppans (May 10, 2015)

Haven't done it yet, on my list of things to do - need to buy some strap wenches first to break the thread lock on the heads. The black ano section will replace the smooth polished Ti section on the head, at the end of the clip... hope the internal threads match.


----------

